# Flash-free



## MichaelW2 (18 May 2016)

Why does this website need to use flash ? Can you make it flash-free?


----------



## Rooster1 (18 May 2016)

Do you mean the banner ads?


----------



## Bollo (18 May 2016)

My guess is some of the file/media/image upload functionality, but I'm sure our glorious leader will be along shortly......


----------



## AndyRM (18 May 2016)

I'd guess at banner ads too. 

Does it really matter? Despite what Apple would have you believe, there's nothing actually wrong with Flash.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jun 2016)

The forum software currently defaults to using a flash uploader, which can be disabled in your *account preferences* - just untick the option: _Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments_ ... and click *Save *at the bottom.

My understanding is that it will be replaced with a HTML5 uploader in a future release. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

[QUOTE 4319873, member: 259"]Apart from everything?[/QUOTE]

Well, no, but it did get seriously misused for a while which damaged its reputation, badly.

Like everything, when used for what it's intended, it's the best tool for the job.


----------



## DaveReading (13 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Like everything, when used for what it's intended, it's the best tool for the job.



That's a very sweeping observation. Didn't apply to a tin-opener I had once.


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 Jun 2016)

A simple Google search throws up all the problems

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dHheV4-iK6ON8Qfw-pCoCw


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Despite what Apple would have you believe, there's nothing actually wrong with Flash.



Only Apple? Even Google has pulled the plug on Flash support too.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

Tanis8472 said:


> A simple Google search throws up all the problems
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dHheV4-iK6ON8Qfw-pCoCw



Every plugin can be exploited online.



PhilDawson8270 said:


> Only Apple? Even Google has pulled the plug on Flash support too.



Yep, as have Amazon, Facebook and a host of others, but it was Steve Jobs who got the ball rolling with his near pathological hatred of it.

This article sums up my thoughts better than I can:

http://www.wired.com/2015/09/death-flash-may-not-entirely-good-web/


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Jun 2016)

AndyRM said:


> http://www.wired.com/2015/09/death-flash-may-not-entirely-good-web/



I followed this link, and the opening statement is
"YOU PROBABLY HATE Flash ads. They pop up in front of your webpages."

Which is quite ironic as there was then a flash pop up advert


----------



## Tanis8472 (13 Jun 2016)

Yes they can, html5 is not a plugin. Flash heavy sites make most browsers crash or grind to a near standstill.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jun 2016)

Tanis8472 said:


> Yes they can, html5 is not a plugin. Flash heavy sites make most browsers crash or grind to a near standstill.



I know, plugin was the wrong word to use, I should just have said "Everything", and I do accept that Flash had many flaws. 

To be honest most of my frustrations around Flash are with lazy designers and marketers who turned it into something people hated.

That and a good 6 months of getting shoot-hot at Actionscript ending up pretty much wasted!


----------

